# Need coding help, willing to pay



## SkyKast (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok so heres the deal, my friend and I came up with a really good idea for an iPhone application. The problem is the only code I know is very basic python and he knows none. I am not going to say the idea here because I dont want it stolen. But obviously once you have signed on or show great interest in the project you will be told.

So basically what I'm asking is if someone is willing to code my idea for me in the iPhone developer SDK. I am willing to pay, I mean my budget isn't huge but im sure we could work something out.

Please take this into consideration...thanks for reading.

 - SkyKast
Ryan V


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jun 11, 2009)

what kind of code is the iPhone SDK written in?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 11, 2009)

i beleive its C or C+ or something like that, im really lost when it comes to this stuff


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 11, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> i beleive its C or C+ or something like that, im really lost when it comes to this stuff



if you want to be in the software industry you have to sell your life to your screen and learn how to code...not beg smart people to do it for you.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 11, 2009)

im trying to do this without selling my life...and at the same time giving upcoming programmers a place to start and earn some cash as well as practiced programmers who just want some money


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 11, 2009)

The iPhone apps are coded in Objective C.

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/sdk/

The SDK is a free download(for everyone, with an apple ID), but theres also a developer community membership you can purchase, it just gives you access to more stuff, including OS upgrade betas.

Heres some stuff on Obj-C

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/l...C.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30001163-CH1-SW2

xCode for OS X is also free for mac users.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the info...ive already purchased the membership...please I could use some help, anyone who can code in objective C


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm looks very similiar to C. I might be interested. Am i going to need Mac os?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, do you have a mac os?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is actually something i would be interested in. I've done game programming with my fps engine(u prob saw) that was C syntax. I have been looking for a project with the iphone/itouch cause i just got one myself. Ill have to take a look at objective-c.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 11, 2009)

thats awesome!!

YGPM


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 12, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yes, do you have a mac os?



I don't think OS X is required.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 12, 2009)

you are...the iphone sdk is only compatible with intel based macs


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 12, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> you are...the iphone sdk is only compatible with intel based macs



Ahh, you're welcome to contact me via IM if you need something tested/compiled.

I also have an iPhone(And an ipod Touch), and 2 intel macs 

I don't know a ton of C though 

But I'm good at making things break


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 12, 2009)

alright thanks a lot


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 22, 2009)

IBM recently released an update to Eclipse that lets you program for the iphone on windows+linux 

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/e...phone-cdt&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=GRsitelnxw961


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the link man that will be helpful


----------

